

Experts Rebuild Babbage's difference engine #2 -- Congrats JGC - d4ft
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/08/science/computer-experts-building-1830s-babbage-analytical-engine.html

======
tagawa
You can hear the man himself talk about the rebuilding project here:

[http://www.cbc.ca/spark/2011/10/full-interview-john-
graham-c...](http://www.cbc.ca/spark/2011/10/full-interview-john-graham-
cumming-on-building-babbages-computer/)

------
pjin
Just to be clear, Difference Engine no. 2 was completed in 2 parts: in 1991
and 2000. However work on the _Analytical Engine_ has just begun in the
planning phase, and excitingly it will be a crowdsourced endeavor.

